# A little somthin somethin......Bwahahaha



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Well guys im focked......The waiting is killing me!

http://www.huntingfootage.com/showphoto.php?photo=1062


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Why on earth would you post such a tormenting video? I now have to leave work and grab a few beers.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

GB3 that is some great footage. You guys really put the whack on some those birds.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol: I didnt take the footage, I found it on the rfuge forum... I should have said something...


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

870 XPRS said:


> Why on earth would you post such a tormenting video? I now have to leave work and grab a few beers.


lush


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

smalls said:


> 870 XPRS said:
> 
> 
> > Why on earth would you post such a tormenting video? I now have to leave work and grab a few beers.
> ...


why you gots to be that guy


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

870 XPRS said:


> smalls said:
> 
> 
> > 870 XPRS said:
> ...


look everyone, the drunk is getting angry!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

smalls said:


> 870 XPRS said:
> 
> 
> > smalls said:
> ...


fine, shed the light on my addiction


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Both of you guys are drunks so stop it... :lol: :lol:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

only takes two to make a party.....or so the cops tell me


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I can't wait either :strapped:


----------



## equinox (Oct 31, 2003)

GAY.......


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

loud party violation.....2 friggin people

only had the tv on

Now this quote on the other hand.....



equinox said:


> What the hell happened GB3?!?!? You had to of been huntin' hard and looking studly with that pube-stache chin beard :lol:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

What a cool video!I love watching them barrel roll over the top of you.


----------



## RWHONKER (Dec 22, 2003)

Awesome video. This is the first season I get to hunt them all season. I Can't wait!! :beer:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Wow that is a good video :beer:


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

Excellent video!


----------



## Flick (Aug 21, 2002)

Yeah that video is awesome, I like the tornado going up. You guys got to check out this video on that site called "Rabbit Be Gone" under the small game category, I was laughing out loud at it, its ridiculous.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

SAAAWWEEEEETTTTT !!!!!!


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

Hey flick, that rabbit one is messed up. They really knock the crap outta those things. :sniper:


----------

